
Gmail on your Desktop - mattmcknight
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2008/12/gmail-on-your-desktop.html
======
redorb
wasn't compelling until his example of two gmails at once (currently a pain) I
think this applies to many most hackers who might have two seperate social or
business commitments at once

~~~
kqr2
You can forward your mail from multiple gmail acccounts to a single account
and use the "Send mail as" (under Settings/Accounts). Gmail is smart enough to
usually pick the right "send as" address.

~~~
streety
Except for mailing lists.

In my experience it seems that if To:/CC:/BCC: doesn't contain one of your
addresses gmail sticks with your default rather than using the address of the
mailbox it fetched the email from in the first place.

~~~
redorb
also when it sends under an "alias" mine always says From x using y (where y =
my original account) ;(

